# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل ثبت نام در کنکور 96 برای ورودی های روزانه قبل از 95

## AminTell

سلام . من ورودی 92  مهندسی دانشگاه سراسری روزانم. قصدم این بود که امسال انصراف ندم و  کنکور تجربی 96 شرکت کنم .هدفم  قبولی در رشته های دانشگاه آزاد و بین الملل (غیر روزانه) هست . یکی از بندای اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش  امسال میگه :

 - براساس ضوابط، دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1395 دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي* در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 96 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند* كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/12/1 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.  

یعنی من واسه ی قبولی رشته های داتشگاه آزاد و بین الملل هم حتما باید تا 30 بهمن انصراف بدم یا این فقط واسه ی قبولی رشته های روزانس ؟؟  خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه .

----------


## E.M10

بعد قبولی انصراف بده.
این مسائل قبلا بوده نمیدونم چرا میگی امسال زدن!

----------


## AminTell

ببین اینجا نوشته  دانشجویان روزانه ورودی قبل 95  در صورتی می توانند در کنکور سراسری 96  شرکت کنند که حداکثر تا 1 اسفند انصراف داده باشن . من نمی خوام انصراف  بدم پس طبق این چیزی که اینجا نوشته من کلا نمیتونم کنکور شرکت کنم . اصلا ذکر نکرده که این چیزی که میگه فقط واسه قبولی رشته های روزانس .

----------


## mehrdadlord

لطفا جو ندید . این بند تو دفترچه های سال قبلم بوده . قبل تاپیک زدن یه سرچ بکنید بد نیست

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## AminTell

> لطفا جو ندید . این بند تو دفترچه های سال قبلم بوده . قبل تاپیک زدن یه سرچ بکنید بد نیست
> 
> Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk


بنده قصد جو دادن ندارم یه سوال داشتم .شما مطمئنی ؟ یعنی برای قبولی رشته های بین الملل و آزاد مشکلی نیست ؟ این چیزی که نوشته فقط برای قبولی رشته های روزانس ؟ چون اصلا ذکر نکرده فقط رشته های روزانه گفته کلا نمیشه شرکت کنید اگه انصراف نداده باشید

----------


## masoomejaliliyan

تا پروسه ثبتنام شروع نشده 8صبح زنگ بزن سنجش بپرس خیال خودتو راحت کن ....سایت باز بشه شماره های سنجش دیگه پاسخگو نیس بس ک اشغاله
این پیشنهاد صرفا برای ارامش روانی خودته  :Yahoo (110):

----------


## satar98

*فقط براي روزانه انصراف واجبه!!براي ساير دوره ها خير، لازم نيس!!*

----------


## Goodbye forever

> سلام . من ورودی 92  مهندسی دانشگاه سراسری روزانم. قصدم این بود که امسال انصراف ندم و  کنکور تجربی 96 شرکت کنم .هدفم  قبولی در رشته های دانشگاه آزاد و بین الملل (غیر روزانه) هست . یکی از بندای اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش  امسال میگه :
> 
>  - براساس ضوابط، دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1395 دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي* در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 96 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند* كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/12/1 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*. بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند شد.  
> 
> یعنی من واسه ی قبولی رشته های داتشگاه آزاد و بین الملل هم حتما باید تا 30 بهمن انصراف بدم یا این فقط واسه ی قبولی رشته های روزانس ؟؟  خواهشا اگه کسی اطلاع داره بگه .



این بند مربوط به دانشگاه های *روزانه* میشه

اگه دانشجوی دانشگاه نوبت دوم شبانه ، پیام نور ، دانشگاه آزاد ، غیر  انتفاعی ، علمی کاربردی باشین میتونین شهریور ماه سال 96 وقتی قبولیتون در  دانشگاه جدید قطعی شد انصراف بدین .

----------


## AminTell

> *فقط براي روزانه انصراف واجبه!!براي ساير دوره ها خير، لازم نيس!!*


پس چرا تو اطلاعیه نوشته اگه انصراف نداده باشی کلا نمیتونی کنکور شرکت کنی ؟ هیچ جا قید نکرده فقط واسه قبولی رشته های روزانه انصراف لازمه 
و برای قبولی رشته های غیر روزانه لزوما نیاز به انصراف نیس

----------


## Goodbye forever

> پس چرا تو اطلاعیه نوشته اگه انصراف نداده باشی کلا نمیتونی کنکور شرکت کنی ؟ هیچ جا قید نکرده فقط واسه قبولی رشته های روزانه انصراف لازمه 
> و برای قبولی رشته های غیر روزانه لزوما نیاز به انصراف نیس


اون منظورش اینه که اگه الان دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستی (به جز ترم اول و دوم) نمیتونی سال بعد روزانه قبول بشی ! و باید تا اول اسفند ماه از دانشگاه روزانه ای که الان توش دانشجو هستین انصراف بدین !




> - براساس ضوابط، دانشجويان ورودي قبل از سال 1395 *دوره روزانه دانشگاه‌ها و مؤسسات آموزش عالي در صورتي مي‌توانند در آزمون سراسري سال 96 ثبت‌نام و شركت نمايند* كه اولاً واجد شرايط عمومي و اختصاصي مندرج در دفترچه راهنماي ثبت‌نام آزمون مذكور باشند و* ثانياً حداكثر تا تاريخ 1395/12/1 نسبت به انصراف قطعي از تحصيل اقدام نمايند*.  بديهي است كه داوطلبان مذكور، در صورت عدم انصراف قطعي از تحصيل تا تاريخ  تعيين شده، در صورت موفقيت و قبولي در آزمون، مجاز به ثبت‌نام و ادامه  تحصيل در رشته قبولي جديد خود نيستند و به عنوان داوطلب متخلف تلقي خواهند  شد.

----------


## AminTell

> تا پروسه ثبتنام شروع نشده 8صبح زنگ بزن سنجش بپرس خیال خودتو راحت کن ....سایت باز بشه شماره های سنجش دیگه پاسخگو نیس بس ک اشغاله
> این پیشنهاد صرفا برای ارامش روانی خودته


از طریق سیستم پاسخگویی سنجش پرسیدم ازشون . دقیق توضیح دادم سوالمو  همین متنو که گذاشتم بالا واسم فرستادن . متنش اصلا شفاف نگفته آدمو گیج می کنه . ممنون از پیشنهاد  زنگ میزنم فردا

----------


## AminTell

> اون منظورش اینه که اگه الان دانشجوی دوره روزانه هستی (به جز ترم اول و دوم) نمیتونی سال بعد روزانه قبول بشی ! و باید تا اول اسفند ماه از دانشگاه روزانه ای که الان توش دانشجو هستین انصراف بدین !


من دانشجوی سراسری مهندسی نفت  روزانم ورودی 92 . کجا قید کرده فقط روزانه 
نمی تونی قبول شی ؟ گفته اگه انصراف ندی کلا نمی تونی شرکت کنی از متنش اینجور برداشت میشه

----------


## Goodbye forever

> من دانشجوی سراسری مهندسی نفت  روزانم ورودی 92 . کجا قید کرده فقط روزانه 
> نمی تونی قبول شی ؟ گفته اگه انصراف ندی کلا نمی تونی شرکت کنی از متنش اینجور برداشت میشه


دوست عزیز !!! شما قبلا روزانه قبول شدین ، چون از زمان قبولیتون یکسال گذشته واسه شما منعی نداره! (که دوباره در روزانه قبول بشین)

*اما چون* دانشگاه شما روزانه هست باید تا اول اسفند ماه انصراف بدین واگرنه نمیتونین در کنکور شرکت کنین چون دانشگاه شما روزانه است !

از طرفی شما چون پسر هستین باید خدمت سربازی رو هم در نظر داشته باشین اما اگه دکتری قبول بشین مشکلی نداره

----------


## AminTell

> دوست عزیز !!! شما قبلا روزانه قبول شدین ، چون از زمان قبولیتون یکسال گذشته واسه شما منعی نداره! (که دوباره در روزانه قبول بشین)
> 
> *اما چون* دانشگاه شما روزانه هست باید تا اول اسفند ماه انصراف بدین واگرنه نمیتونین در کنکور شرکت کنین چون دانشگاه شما روزانه است !
> 
> از طرفی شما چون پسر هستین باید خدمت سربازی رو هم در نظر داشته باشین اما اگه دکتری قبول بشین مشکلی نداره


دوست عزیز دانشگاه روزانه کلا نداریم رشتس که روزانه شبانه داره . شما سوال بنده رو کلا متوجه نشدین .من نمیخوام انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم واسه رشته های غیر روزانه .

----------


## Goodbye forever

> دوست عزیز دانشگاه روزانه کلا نداریم رشتس که روزانه شبانه داره . شما سوال بنده رو کلا متوجه نشدین .من نمیخوام انصراف بدم و کنکور شرکت کنم واسه رشته های غیر روزانه .


 :Yahoo (21): 

دانشگاه روزانه همون رشته ای هست که روزانه قبول میشی ...

تا اونجایی که من اطلاع دارم دانشجویان دانشگاه های روزانه باید قبل از ثبت نام کنکور انصراف بدن !

----------


## AminTell

کسی *اطلاع دقیق* داره ما رو از گمراهی در بیاره ؟؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*چیزی که دانشگاه ازاد میگه اینه که واسه قبولی در ازاد لازم به انصراف نداری 
اما برای قبولی پردیس چرا باید انصراف بدی 
اما ریسکه انصراف ندادن چون میتونن قبولیتو لغو کنن*

----------


## AminTell

> *چیزی که دانشگاه ازاد میگه اینه که واسه قبولی در ازاد لازم به انصراف نداری 
> اما برای قبولی پردیس چرا باید انصراف بدی 
> اما ریسکه انصراف ندادن چون میتونن قبولیتو لغو کنن*


یعنی حتما باید حتی واسه قبولی آزاد و پردیس هم انصراف بدم ؟ سالای قبل اینجور نبوده میشده واسه قبولی رشته های غیر روزانه انصراف ندی  کنکور شرکت کنی بعد اینکه رشته های غیر روزانه قبول شدی انصراف بدی . این چه قانونیه ...

----------


## roc

> کسی *اطلاع دقیق* داره ما رو از گمراهی در بیاره ؟؟


میدونین اصلا قضیه انصراف چیه 

اینه که شما که الان داری رشته روزانه میخونی 

برا شرکت در کنکور باید تا محلت مقرر انصراف بدی 

تا اگر در ازمون شرکت کردید و قبول نشدید نتونید برگردید به رشته قبلیتون 

حالا اگر از رشته ای که می خونید انصراف ندید تا اون محلت مقرر 

و در ازمون شرکت کنید و قبول شید قبولیتون رو لغو میکنن (و شاید شرایط دیگه هم براتون اون موقع اعمال کنند که در دفترچه نوشته و براتون بد باشه )

پس اگر می خواهید شرکت کنید در ازمون انصراف بدید (تمام)

----------


## roc

*و بهتره تا امدن دفترچه راهنما صبر کنین 
بعد اقدام کنید*

----------


## AminTell

> میدونین اصلا قضیه انصراف چیه 
> 
> اینه که شما که الان داری رشته روزانه میخونی 
> 
> برا شرکت در کنکور باید تا محلت مقرر انصراف بدی 
> 
> تا اگر در ازمون شرکت کردید و قبول نشدید نتونید برگردید به رشته قبلیتون 
> 
> حالا اگر از رشته ای که می خونید انصراف ندید تا اون محلت مقرر 
> ...


*5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)* در صورت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 *( با رعایت شرایط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396 )*منحصراً  مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه  حضوري، پيام نور، غير انتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين  دوره ها گزينش خواهند شد.

بند 5 اطلاعیه امسال سازمان سنجش واسه ورودیای 95 روزانه میگه میتونن بدون اینکه انصراف بدن شرکت کنند واسه دانشگاه آزادم میتونن انتخاب رشته کنن . حالا منی که ورودی 92 روزانم چه فرقی دارم با 95 این چه قانونیه . من اگه امسال قبول نشم و انصراف بدم باید برم سربازی . چه گناهی کردیم درس خوندیم روزانه قبول شدیم ... قانونای مسخره. این بندی که گفته واضح نیست . کسی دیگه اطلاع دقیق داره ؟

----------


## Ali77

> *5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)* در صورت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 *( با رعایت شرایط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396 )*منحصراً  مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه  حضوري، پيام نور، غير انتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين  دوره ها گزينش خواهند شد.
> 
> بند 5 اطلاعیه امسال سازمان سنجش واسه ورودیای 95 روزانه میگه میتونن بدون اینکه انصراف بدن شرکت کنند واسه دانشگاه آزادم میتونن انتخاب رشته کنن . حالا منی که ورودی 92 روزانم چه فرقی دارم با 95 این چه قانونیه . من اگه امسال قبول نشم و انصراف بدم باید برم سربازی . چه گناهی کردیم درس خوندیم روزانه قبول شدیم ... قانونای مسخره. این بندی که گفته واضح نیست . کسی دیگه اطلاع دقیق داره ؟


دوست عزيز اين قانونو براى اين گذاشتن كه يك فردى مثل شما كه مياد با تجربيا رقابت ميكنه در حالى كه هم رياضيو فيزيكش از ما بهتره و هم تا حدودى درساى ديگه (براى اينكه تو دانشگاه بصورت تخصصى خونده) و تا حدودى اين رقابتو ناعادلانه ميكنه اگر خداى نكرده قبول نشد نتونه برگرده سر دانشگاه خودش.چون اگر اين قانون نبود بيشتر دانشجوها ميومدن تجربى شركت ميكردن و رقابت خيلى سخت ميشد.بنظر من اين قانون در اصل بازدارنده هستش و ميخاد امثال شما رو از كنكور دادن منصرف كنه،نظر منو ميخواين بزارين كنكور ٩٧ شركت كنيد كه امادگيتون بالاتر بره و حتما قبول شيد.

----------


## mehrdadlord

اقا من بعید میدونم . الکی نگرانید . 

Sent from my SM-A710F using Tapatalk

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminTell


یعنی حتما باید حتی واسه قبولی آزاد و پردیس هم انصراف بدم ؟ سالای قبل اینجور نبوده میشده واسه قبولی رشته های غیر روزانه انصراف ندی  کنکور شرکت کنی بعد اینکه رشته های غیر روزانه قبول شدی انصراف بدی . این چه قانونیه ...


سالهای قبل میشد برای قبولی رشته های ازاد فقط انصراف نداد نه غیر روزانه !
امسالم معلوم نیس
صبر من بیاد دفترچه*

----------


## AminTell

> *
> سالهای قبل میشد برای قبولی رشته های ازاد فقط انصراف نداد نه غیر روزانه !
> امسالم معلوم نیس
> صبر من بیاد دفترچه*



*5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز)* در صورت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 *( با رعایت شرایط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396 )*منحصراً  مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه  حضوري، پيام نور، غير انتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين  دوره ها گزينش خواهند شد.
بابا من از 100 تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن انصراف ندی واسه ازاد و پردیس مشکلی نداری . بند 5 اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش هم گفته ورودی روزانه 95 مجاز فقط رشته های غیر روزانه رو انتخاب کنه . ولی واسه ورودی قبل 95 نوشته کلا حق شرکت نداری . دفترچه کی میاد ؟ دفترچه دقیق توضیح داده یا باز دوپهلو گفته ؟

----------


## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

> *فقط براي روزانه انصراف واجبه!!براي ساير دوره ها خير، لازم نيس!!*


ببخشیدالان من که پیامنورم مشکلی ندارم؟

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminTell


5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز) در صورت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 ( با رعایت شرایط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396 )منحصراً  مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه  حضوري، پيام نور، غير انتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين  دوره ها گزينش خواهند شد.
بابا من از 100 تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن انصراف ندی واسه ازاد و پردیس مشکلی نداری . بند 5 اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش هم گفته ورودی روزانه 95 مجاز فقط رشته های غیر روزانه رو انتخاب کنه . ولی واسه ورودی قبل 95 نوشته کلا حق شرکت نداری . دفترچه کی میاد ؟ دفترچه دقیق توضیح داده یا باز دوپهلو گفته ؟


100 تا مشاور واسه عمشون گفتن پردیس و !
درمورد ازاد درسته اما پردیس خیر !!! اگه روزانه باشی پردیس قبول شی متخلف شناخته میشی*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AminTell


5- پذيرفته‌ شدگان‌ دوره‌هاي‌ روزانه‌ آزمون‌ سراسري‌ سال‌ 1395 (اعم‌ از رشته‌هاي‌ متمركز يا نيمه‌متمركز) در صورت ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون سراسري سال 1396 ( با رعایت شرایط و ضوابط مندرج در دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام آزمون سراسری سال 1396 )منحصراً  مجاز به انتخاب رشته در دوره هاي غير روزانه (نوبت دوم (شبانه)، نيمه  حضوري، پيام نور، غير انتفاعي، پرديس خودگردان و مجازي) بوده و فقط در اين  دوره ها گزينش خواهند شد.
بابا من از 100 تا مشاور پرسیدم گفتن انصراف ندی واسه ازاد و پردیس مشکلی نداری . بند 5 اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش هم گفته ورودی روزانه 95 مجاز فقط رشته های غیر روزانه رو انتخاب کنه . ولی واسه ورودی قبل 95 نوشته کلا حق شرکت نداری . دفترچه کی میاد ؟ دفترچه دقیق توضیح داده یا باز دوپهلو گفته ؟


ضمنان این بند چه ربطی به وضعیت شما داره؟
این بند سال 94 برای کنکور 95 اضافه شد که قانون محرومیت رو تغییر داد و محرومیت فقط شامل انتخاب رشته روزانه میشه
ببینین لینک دفترچه همزمان با لینک ثبت نام گذاشته میشه
تو اونجا هم چیز دیگه ای نگفته شما باید از پاسخگو سایت دانشگاه ازاد استعلام بگیرین
اما اینو مطمین باشین که دانشجوی روزانه بدون انصراف فقط میتونه ازاد قبول شه نه چیز دیگه حتی پیام نور و پردیس !
*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط AMIRREZA_RAHMANI


ببخشیدالان من که پیامنورم مشکلی ندارم؟


شما میتونین بعد از اومدن نتایج انصراف بدین خیر مشکلی ندارین*

----------


## -AMiN-

*نگاه کنین خیال استارتر و سایر بچه هارو راحت کنم
اگر دانشجوی روزانه باشی و بدون انصراف تا تاریخ معین کنکور ثبت نام بکنی تحت هر شرایطی اگر در سایت سنجش انتخاب رشته انجام بدی متخلفی و هرموقع حتی ترم 5 هم بفهمن میتونن قبولیتونو لغو کنن چون باید تا قبل اسفند انصراف میدادین
اما اگر فقط در سایت دانشگاه ازاد انتخاب رشته کنید اینجور که پاسحگوش گفت مشکلی ندارین و میتونین انصراف ندین قبل 1 اسفند و پس از جواب کنکور انصراف بدین و ثبت نام کنین !*

----------


## radin410

عاقا ثبت نام شروع شده دفترچه کو ؟//؟/ چرا من نمی بینم عینکم ندارلم :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Goodbye forever

> عاقا ثبت نام شروع شده دفترچه کو ؟//؟/ چرا من نمی بینم عینکم ندارلم


 ثبت نام کنکور 96 از امروز آغاز می شود (19 بهمن) (دفترچه ساعت 14 و ثبت نام ساعت 17)

----------


## haftir

سلام دوستان 

من دی ماه دیپلم کامپیوتر گرفتم . سوالم اینه اگه من الان برم پیش دانشگاهی بزرگسالان تا 31 شهریور میتونم مدرک پیش دانشگاهیمو بگیرم ؟ کنکور سراسری ثبت نام کنم با این احتمال ؟ 26 سالمه

----------


## AminTell

دوستان 2 بار تماس گرفتم سازمان سنجش .یه بار صبح زنگ زدم طرف مطمئن نبود گفت فکر کنم آزاد بشه ولی بین الملل و رشته های روزانه اگه انصراف ندی به هیچ وجه نمیشه صبر کن تا دفترچه بیاد اونجا کامل توضیح دادیم . الان دفترچه رو خوندم باز چیز جدیدی ننوشته همون چیزای قبلی رو گفته . دوباره الان تماس گرفتم با سازمان سنجش یارو میگفت من آزادو نمیدونم ولی از نظر ما تخلفه شما حتما باید انصراف بدی . واقعا گیج شدم .....

----------


## lyanna Stark

عاقا چرا لینک ثبت نامُ نمیذارن؟ ساعت داره ۸ میشه. من سه تا کارتم خریدم. فقط مشکل منه؟

----------


## ZAPATA

ثبت نام با موفقیت انجام شد !
..........................................
فقط تهش سازمان سنجش یه گاف داده ... شاید بعدن اصلاح بشه که چیز زیاد مهمی نیست !
++  اون تیک آخر  ... که میگه : .... کنکور سراسری 95 شرکت داشتم .... ! ....  تو صفحه انتخاب همین 95 نوشته ولی تو پرینت نهایی 94 نوشته

----------


## Skyfalll

> دوستان 2 بار تماس گرفتم سازمان سنجش .یه بار صبح زنگ زدم طرف مطمئن نبود گفت فکر کنم آزاد بشه ولی بین الملل و رشته های روزانه اگه انصراف ندی به هیچ وجه نمیشه صبر کن تا دفترچه بیاد اونجا کامل توضیح دادیم . الان دفترچه رو خوندم باز چیز جدیدی ننوشته همون چیزای قبلی رو گفته . دوباره الان تماس گرفتم با سازمان سنجش یارو میگفت من آزادو نمیدونم ولی از نظر ما تخلفه شما حتما باید انصراف بدی . واقعا گیج شدم .....


با افشار صحبت کن اون راهنماییت میکنه.برو تو کانالش سوالت رو براش بفرست بصورت ویس جوابت رو میده.https://t.me/soal_javab_ostad_afshar
نگران نباش

----------


## Ali0917

سلام
من به طور کامل ثبت نام کردم
آخرش میزنه خطایی رخ داده
شماره پرونده و ... بهم نمیده
میرم سیستم پاسخگویی شماره سریال میزنم باز میگه خطایی رخ داده
چیکار کنم؟

----------


## Nadia1999

منم همين مشكل برام پيش اومده..دقيقاً همين..
درخواست هم ميدم ميگه همچين اطلاعاتي ثبت نشده... چيكار كنيم؟

----------


## saj8jad

سلام

دوستانی که در سامانه ثبت نام سازمان سنجش در قسمت کد ملی براشون 999999999 رو ثبت میکنه باید این اقدامات رو انجام بدهند تا مشکلشون رفع بشه

اطلاعات متن فوق رو هم یکی از دوستان زحمت کشیدند و برای بنده ارسال کردند

----------

